# Croatian (BCS): Da li...?



## GoranBcn

natasha2000 said:


> Poky, Srbi takodje kažu: Koristi li se jedna od njih....
> 
> To su samo dva načina da se pita isto:
> 
> *Hoćeš li* da dodješ/doći na moju žurku/žur?
> *Da li hoćeš* da dodješ/doći na moju žurku/žur?
> 
> Sigurna sam da i Hrvati pitaju sa *Da li*...
> 
> Razlika ima, ali nažalost ovo nije jedna od njih...



U književnom jeziku " da li" više nije ispravno, ali ljudi ga još uvijek koriste u svakodnevnom govoru. Umjesto toga se koristi inverzija a u nekim slušajevima "JE".

Primjeri:

Da li si žedan ----> Jesi li žedan?
Da li govoriš engleski ----> Govoriš li engleski?

Goran


----------



## natasha2000

Gorane, molim te, možeš li da potkrepiš tu tvoju tvrdnju nekim izvorom?
Od kada *Da li* nije ispravno?


----------



## natasha2000

E, svašta će čovek da sazna na ovom forumu....
Da vidimo... Mislim da nisi u pravu, barem ne 100%.
Malo sam istraživala i otkrila da je to pravilo postoji, mada se ne slažu svi hrvatski gramatičari sa tim. Na primer, gramatika hrvatskog jezika autora Barić, Lončarić, Malić, Pavešić, Peti, Zečević, Znika kažu da su svi oblici pravilni. Zapravo, nije da NIJE VIŠE ISPRAVNO. Fora je u tome što hrvatske gramatike kažu "ispravno je, ali se ne preporučuje, jer to koriste naši "istočni susedi".  Nadjoh takodje na Wiki, da jedan Hrvat tvrdi da Siva Gramatika Zavoda za udžbenike to detaljno objašnjava. E sad nam još samo treba neki/a Hrvat/ica koji/a ima knjigu da  nam potvrdi... Mada mislim da bi bilo sasvim dovoljno da nam Venenum iščita svoj Riječnik... Ja bih se tim objašnjenjem zadovoljila.


----------



## GoranBcn

natasha2000 said:


> Gorane, molim te, možeš li da potkrepiš tu tvoju tvrdnju nekim izvorom?
> Od kada *Da li* nije ispravno?



To sam pročitao u drugim forumima. Ja to ne mogu potvrditi jer ne živim tamo i ne znam sve te promjene u hrvatskom jeziku u zadnjih petnaest godina, ali nadam se da će to neki drugi forer@ to bolje objasniti. 

Goran


----------



## natasha2000

GoranBcn said:


> To sam pročitao u drugim forumima. Ja to ne mogu potvrditi jer ne živim tamo i ne znam sve te promjene u hrvatskom jeziku u zadnjih petnaest godina, ali nadam se da će to neki drugi forer@ to bolje objasniti.
> 
> Goran


 
OK. Već sam videla i ja na drugim forumima i objasnila u svom drugom postu...
Sada nam još samo preostaje da sačekamo nekog Hrvata da nam iščita neku od gramatika hrvatskog jezika...

BTW. U srpskom je to najpraviliniji naćin da nekog nešto pitaš očekujući odgovor DA ili NE.
- Da li imaš da mi pozajmiš 5 eura?
- A da li ti imaš obraza? Nikad mi ne vraćaš ono što ti pozajmim!

Isto bi se moglo reći:

- Imaš li 5 eura na zajam?
- A imaš li ti obraza?

- Jel' imaš 5 eura da mi pozajmiš?
- A jel' ti imaš obraza?

itd...

Bogatstvo jednog jezika se ogleda i u tome na koliko načina možeš da kažeš jedno te isto....


----------



## venenum

Ok, moj riječnik je ovaj puta zakazao, ali kratko sam se konzultirala sa sestricom - gimnazijalkom, koja mi reče da tu znatnih promjena od mojih gimnazijskih dana nije bilo. _Da_ se u hrvatskom jeziku još uvijek može koristiti u takvim konstrukcijama (za razliku od da+infinitiv, koja je u hrvatskom negramatična), ali se, zbog ekonomičnosti govora/pisanja (reći više toga s manje riječi) te elegancije izražavanja (ima smisla, bar po mom) ne preferira, te mu se pretpostavlja konstrukcija _glagol + li._
_Je li + glagol_ se koristi samo u slučaju da je glagol upitne rečenice _biti_  u 3. licu jednine (_Je li stigao paket?_), u suprotnom se smatra regionalno obilježen, osobito njegova varijanta _je l'_.

Suma sumarum: moguće i ispravno, ali ne i prvi izbor ako se želite lijepo izražavati.


----------



## natasha2000

venenum said:


> Ok, moj riječnik je ovaj puta zakazao, ali kratko sam se konzultirala sa sestricom - gimnazijalkom, koja mi reče da tu znatnih promjena od mojih gimnazijskih dana nije bilo. _Da_ se u hrvatskom jeziku još uvijek može koristiti u takvim konstrukcijama (za razliku od da+infinitiv, koja je u hrvatskom negramatična), ali se, zbog ekonomičnosti govora/pisanja (reći više toga s manje riječi) te elegancije izražavanja (ima smisla, bar po mom) ne preferira, te mu se pretpostavlja konstrukcija _glagol + li._
> _Je li + glagol_ se koristi samo u slučaju da je glagol upitne rečenice _biti_ u 3. licu jednine (_Je li stigao paket?_), u suprotnom se smatra regionalno obilježen, osobito njegova varijanta _je l'_.
> 
> Suma sumarum: moguće i ispravno, ali ne i prvi izbor ako se želite lijepo izražavati.


 

Hvala Venenum.

U srpskom je manje više isto, s tim što kostrukcije *da li* i *glagol + li* su podjednako pravilne, poželjne i prirodne. Slažemo se u tome da *je li* nije baš najknjiževnije, mada u velikoj upotrebi, naročito u svom skraćenom obliku* je l'.*

Možda glagol + li implicira veću emotivnost govornika, na primer:

Da li si video (ti) šta Petar učini od sebe? Ošišao se na ćelavo!
je manje emotivno od:

Vide li (ti) šta Petar učini od sebe? ....

Mada, ipak mislim da je u pitanju stilsko opredeljenje govornika, gde naravno, veliku ulogu igra i način i intonacija kojima se nešto pita.


----------



## el_tigre

Moja profesorica hrvatskog iz gimnazije to ne podnosi.
Sjećam se da mi je jednom oštro napomenula kako to ne koristim.


----------



## el_tigre

natasha2000 said:


> Bogatstvo jednog jezika se ogleda i u tome na koliko načina možeš da kažeš jedno te isto....



Gledajući filmove iz Srbije vidio sam da se skoro uvijek koristi* Da*

*Da+prezent *umjesto infinitiva
*Da li* na početku pitanja

itd.  u *99%* slučajeva.


----------



## natasha2000

el_tigre said:


> Gledajući filmove iz Srbije vidio sam da se skoro uvijek koristi* Da*
> 
> *Da+prezent *umjesto infinitiva
> *Da li* na početku pitanja
> 
> itd. u *99%* slučajeva.


 
I? 

A jesi li ti bio u Srbiji? Slušao si uživo Srbijance (ne Srbe)? Da li možeš da mi odgovoriš na ova pitanja?

Ja sam Srpkinja i ja ti kažem da mi koristimo sve varijante, kao što si lepo video in mojih prethodnih pitanja. Da li će neko da koristi jedno, drugo ili treće, zavisi od ličnog afiniteta.


----------



## Anna Mary

ono sta ja mogu samo reci na ovu temu je da se u hrvatskom jeziku vise nikako ne koristi  *Da+prezent *umjesto infinitiva, vec uvijek infinitiv. to jednostavno (govoreci laicki) ne zvuci prirodno u govoru jednog hrvata.
Da li je dozvoljeno gramaticki nisam isla istrazivati.

Npr.
Jel' imaš 5 eura da mi pozajmiš?
 hrvat ce reci :  Imas li 5 eura za posuditi, ili Mozes li mi posuditi 5 eura.

To je moje misljenje, bez obzira na gramatiku.


----------



## el_tigre

Anna Mary said:


> ono sta ja mogu samo reci na ovu temu je da se u hrvatskom jeziku vise nikako ne koristi  *Da+prezent *umjesto infinitiva, vec uvijek infinitiv. to jednostavno (govoreci laicki) ne zvuci prirodno u govoru jednog hrvata.



To je ono što i ja htjedoh reći. Takva konstrukcija dolazi iz govora ljudi iz Srbija.Zaista  je prava rijetkost to čuti u HR.

Postoji pitanje sa *Da li...?* ali i to je _uvezeno_ tijekom seobe stanovništva itd . u obe Jugoslavije.

Namjera moje prethodne poruke je i bila to pokazati.
Uostalom , to je i bilo sporno u ovoj raspri.


----------

